# Color options



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

I was recently looking for a parts car and I started to notice something. Most of the 240sx's sold here in the US are red or Maroon/burgandy.......why is that? I have yet to see a grey one for sale or even a green one. they are all red!!!..........I also wanted to know if you guys think Metalic purple is a cool color for a hatchback s13, with the black cf hood for contrast??? thanks


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

go for it...(That message was too short, so I added this one.)


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ive had 2 s13's....my 90 was Silver frost, and my 92 was the dark characol metalic gray (AG2 i think)


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

well, thats what mine is... or was (my s13 silvia)
i brought back most of it from japan, and now getting the color matched so when i do the silvia face (and body kit) swap, its all the same color again

mines a dark, midnight pearl purple 'ninja' color

ill post pics when its painted, probably another 2 or 3 weeks away 
(paint being mixed by T+H Auto paints, in carson city, nevada on rt 50)




Bluehydro8 said:


> I was recently looking for a parts car and I started to notice something. Most of the 240sx's sold here in the US are red or Maroon/burgandy.......why is that? I have yet to see a grey one for sale or even a green one. they are all red!!!..........I also wanted to know if you guys think Metalic purple is a cool color for a hatchback s13, with the black cf hood for contrast??? thanks


----------



## damniloveme (Jul 24, 2005)

Bluehydro8 said:


> I was recently looking for a parts car and I started to notice something. Most of the 240sx's sold here in the US are red or Maroon/burgandy.......why is that? I have yet to see a grey one for sale or even a green one. they are all red!!!..........I also wanted to know if you guys think Metalic purple is a cool color for a hatchback s13, with the black cf hood for contrast??? thanks


the only other 240 in my town is sort of a metallic tan. Mine is red.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

i found a pic of my purple s13, in japan, before i stripped it.

how do i post it here?


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

Both 240's that I've owned were red. My 1991 was a burgundy and my 1990 is a bright red. I'm painting mine the s14 color Deep Fuschia (the color of the car below) in a few months...


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

my first 240 was green and primer black. my current one is red, but im getting it painted next year to a 2 tone (Toyota)Radiant Red/(Nissan) Super Black.

That is if I dont sell the car before then.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

that 240's sexy. That looks like the color GM used back in 92 and called it Hawian Orchid. Beautiful Color. Even better with silver.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

early 90's car colours are hot. Especially the JDM mint green metallic


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Joel said:


> early 90's car colours are hot. Especially the JDM mint green metallic


That's what my 89 Coupe is. It's the two-tone mint green with the slightly darker green on the bottom. (I don't remember what the bottom color is called.) Of all seven 240's that we have, (Myself, my sister, and my buddy Ben), none of ours are red. But I know what you mean, my exgirlfriends is maroon, my buddy alex has one that's red, my friend jose has a maroon one, and the list goes on. I just bought a 91 240 Twin-Cam yesterday, and it is Dark Green.


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm sick of red


----------

